# PVC Chamfering Tool



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

For anything over 2" I use a swivel deburrer on the inside.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Roger123 said:


> Any body have a good method or tool for chamfering PVC? I like to put a beveled edge on the inside of PVC to make pulls easier.


A good knife maybe .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> For anything over 2" I use a swivel deburrer on the inside.


Or that....:laughing:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Diagonal pliers for diameters upto 1" a file there after.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I got this special tool I always use in this type of situation and some others. It's called my helper.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.buy.com/prod/copper-pipe-reamer-deburring-tool/223097200.html?listingId=150241538

These work great for reaming any type of conduit. Especially if you have to cut rigid with wire in it.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

buddhakii said:


> http://www.buy.com/prod/copper-pipe-reamer-deburring-tool/223097200.html?listingId=150241538
> 
> These work great for reaming any type of conduit. Especially if you have to cut rigid with wire in it.


These are nice, I had one once but lost it in the dirt somewhere


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Smaller conduits I use a unibit to ream it out. Works well with PVC or Emt.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Why wouldn't you run the conduit so the pull went with the bells? Rather than wasting time reaming it?

I've never beveled pvc and we've done 1600'+ runs.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Deburring tool.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Cow said:


> Why wouldn't you run the conduit so the pull went with the bells? Rather than wasting time reaming it?
> 
> I've never beveled pvc and we've done 1600'+ runs.


352.28


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Cow said:


> Why wouldn't you run the conduit so the pull went with the bells? Rather than wasting time reaming it?
> 
> I've never beveled pvc and we've done 1600'+ runs.


There are no "bells" in LB's. Which I currently use a file to bevel the attached PVC.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use the serrated knife in my Leatherman.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Cow said:


> Why wouldn't you run the conduit so the pull went with the bells? Rather than wasting time reaming it?
> 
> I've never beveled pvc and we've done 1600'+ runs.


Agreed. I've never even heard of doing that to pvc. Even on the largest duct banks I've done. Glue it together and throw it in the dirt


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

wendon said:


> 352.28


Please. How many wires have you found burned up due to an unreamed pvc joint?



Roger123 said:


> There are no "bells" in LB's. Which I currently use a file to bevel the attached PVC.


LB's? 

I'm talking about the bells at the end of the pipe...?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Cow said:


> Please. How many wires have you found burned up due to an unreamed pvc joints


You can't argue with the code !!:laughing::laughing: I still like to take my knife and ream the cut end of pvc conduit a little bit.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

I like to ream sch 80. The fish tape can catch on the lip because it sticks over just enough.


----------

